# I hate Maths!



## David H (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Austin Mini (Nov 5, 2014)

The answer is none.


----------



## David H (Nov 6, 2014)

Austin Mini said:


> The answer is none.



Not so!

One answer is:

Everyone knows that 1 human soul is equivalent to 3 square meters of dish soap, which can be traded for a pound of pound cake, which is the same thing as a turkey. Therefore one human soul gets you 1 free admission to a show that may or may not have cupcakes.

A reply:

Dish soap, and other liquids, are measured in cubic meters, not square meters, so your whole hypothesis is null and void. Square meters are two dimensional measurements and can't be used to measure liquids. Cubic meters are used for measuring the volume of something within a container.

However, souls are non-dimensional objects that are also immeasurable, thus your equation can be stated to be a complete fabrication in the fabric of science, math, and reality, not to mention the seven senses.

Also, you can't just switch between metric and standard measurements at a whim. Since the original usage is in metric, KM/H, and you continued with square meters, which should have been cubic meters, then metric usage must continue to be used in order to remain constant.

Therefore, we must replace the pound cake with stone cake, which is definitely NOT the same thing as a turkey. So we need to substitute a rock. And here is where things get really complicated. When using a rock and dish soap in the same equation, science pretty much goes out the window and we're stuck with pretty much straight-forward, old-fashioned, down-to-earth math. 

Simple, easy, uncomplicated, use your permanent ink marker type math.
ST. PETER JUST PAID PEDRO 23 (speed of the car plus the number of sides of the triangle) CUPCAKES FOR HIS SOUL BECAUSE WIND RESISTANCE DOES NOT EXIST IN CALCULUS.

I'm pretty sure you should be getting the hang of this by now, so I'll leave you to it.


----------

